
Weeks That Changed Everything - gdubs
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/06/how-white-house-coronavirus-response-went-wrong/613591/
======
gdubs
I've said from the beginning that the Coronavirus situation is a lot like a
plane crash – early errors, yet plenty of time to wait around to watch the
consequences play out, with potentially not a lot to do to change the course
of things.

This article by James Fallows (author and pilot) looks at the crisis
similarly, and pieces the 'what went wrong' narrative along the metaphor of a
crash investigation.

Without getting into a political food fight, I think what's relevant for HN is
looking at this like a systems failure; understanding preparedness, risk,
making hard decisions.

